# Advice: Keep or..



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

You may have read the title of this thread and thought "OMGosh, what is she wanting to rehome a tiel for.. its silly and selfish!", but I assure you, please read on 

I have had pickles now for over 12months. He was a handraised bird, and was a very cuddly baby. Since he has gotten older, he has become more aggressive and difficult to interact with. I have two other tiels, both of which went through rebellious stages, but not as much as what Pickles seems to be.

I dont mind keeping Pickles as he is, even if he doesnt become a friendly bird again, but I would like to know what you all think would be best for HIM, not me. He is one of my babies, so giving him up is heart wrenching, but I want to do what he will benefit from.

He loves attention from inside the cage.. he will always come over and whistle, and will often have a bit of a 'biff' with Cheeky if Cheeky is getting attention and he isnt. But he has developed a strong hatred/scaredness of hands/arms/skin, and is VERY aggressive to remove from the cage.


What I would like to know, is whether or not you think it would be better, or more cruel for him to rehomed into an aviary. I am torn, because I think he will really enjoy the freedom that I cannot provide, but it really worries me that I will deprive him of the human contact (through the cage), that he really enjoys.


Help! I'm so stuck here..

I could either:
A) Keep him (which I am more than happy to do), but then he will not get as much 'out' time as he deserves,
B) Rehome him into an avairy.
C) Rehome him as an 'only bird', and stipulate that he needs daily interaction etc etc, and has aggressive issues that need to be sorted.

Please, any more advice will be greatly appreciated!

PS: I'm not looking for ways to 'tame' him, I know his problems and am dealing with them appropriately every day


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you tried food bribery and longer nights, it could be his hormones as iv herd they do become aggressive and then they turn into that sweet cockatiel again.
My cookie is starting to moult now and iv noticed he getting a bit grumpy but i offer him kisses and food, lucky has been moody but she is coming round now.
I think it just takes time and patience iv just keep being there and bribery


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree. If you haven't done so already, it might be beneficial to try some hormone reduction techniques and some positive reinforcement aka food bribery.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Done and done guys, but thanks anyway. He is a very strange bird (god love him!), he wont take treats at all, including millet, but will sit on your shoulder if you can get him there safely. I've been trying for 6 months, and I've already tried extended sleeping hours. He usually gets at least 14hrs minimum. I'm afraid much more than that and he will become nocturnal  haha.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Has he always been like this since you first got him


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

I had this problem and unfortunately i had to give him up. He is now in an aviary and I had been trying for 4 months. Every technique under the sun didn't work. Hours spent online and withbthe bird can make u loose focus. If u sure you have absolutely everything and nothing is working then give ut another month and then start looking for aviaries. Saying this though he obviously enjoys attention from people (through the bars so maybe there is hope. Mine hated me and everything. So aggressive. I had no choice. It's a difficult decision so I wish u luck


----------

